# Eyelashes



## Kris2learn (May 2, 2012)

Ok - I've noticed my eyelashes are falling out!?!?!?!

I don't mean the normal and occassional - one or two. I mean I wake up in the morning and I have a few in my eye and it bugs me until I remove them. That's how I know it's eyelashes. Then if I wash or rub my face - I have like 3-5 again.

Is this a thyroid thing - or something?
Anyone every experience this?


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Could be, though mine are thicker & longer now. But I have also been on meds. I have also noticed my eyebrows coming in again.


----------

